# ماهو الفرق بين Pipe Grade و Pipe schedule



## WAT (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اختلطت علي الأمور و أرجو منكم المساعدة 
بالنسبة لأنابيب الغاز و النفط , ماهو الفرق بين Pipe Grade و Pipe schedule ؟؟

و كيف نختار الـ Grade ؟

مشكورين 
:10:


----------



## WAT (4 مايو 2008)

*PIPE Grade And pipe SCH.*

يا جماعة , معقول مافي جواب !!!!!!! , أم هل هناك مشكلة في السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اوبريتر (5 مايو 2008)

Pipe schedule هو الفرق بين OD & ID 

القطر الخارجي والداخلي المقصود فيها السمك 

عندك من 5 الى 160 

اما بخصوص القريد مالي علم فيها الصراحه بس اتوقع انه للنوع لانه اهل السكراب والخرده كله يقول حديد قريد ون وحديد قريد 2 ايش الفرق بينهم الله العالم واتمنى احد يفيدنا بالموضوع


----------



## adham fahad (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم: الفرق هو هن الpipe grade هو نوع المعدن المصنوع منه البايب مثلا grade 52 وهو مهم لوضع الwelding procedureولمعرفة هل يحتاج الى تسخين قبل اللحام ام لا اما الpipe schuale فتوجد جداول خاصة بذلك وهي متوفرة في المهندسين العرب وماعليك الا ايجادهاوالسلام عليكم


----------



## WAT (7 مايو 2008)

*ماهي معايير إختيار الـ Grade*

شكراً جزيلاً للرد , و لكن يوجد سؤال آخر , ماهي معايير إختيار الـ Grade 
مثلاً عندي خط أنابيب للغاز الطبيعي كيف نختار ال Grade حسب الـ API 5L standards 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ahmad har (7 مايو 2008)

*ان شاء الله نفيدك*

:20:اخي العزيز 
على حد علمي Grade يعبر عن محتوى الكربون ضمن ال Steel 
ويتم تحديد Grade حسب الضغط التصميمي للابوب فكل ضغط له Grade معين
متلا Class300 يوافق Grade X52
والله اعلم


----------



## amor99 (12 مايو 2008)

el salam 3likom : ana kan 3andy efada fe mawdo3 el grade dah bay3aber 3an wazen el adam lekol wa7dea toliaya3ny maslan el grade S fe el mawaseer 5" baykon mot3aref 3leah el wazen el adam feah 19.5 lb/ ft ama el schdule bay3bar 3an el tool zay el tolerance haza we allah a3lam.


----------



## ali_sgc (10 يونيو 2008)

يا صيقي ان pipe grade يعبر عن نسبة العناصر السبائكية الموجودة ضمن المعدن وهذا بدوره ينعكس على الخواص المكيانيكية وبالتالي من الممكن ان نكون بحاجة لمعالجة حرارية بعد اللحام عند grade العالي بسبب ارتفاع نسبة الكربون واعطيك مثال هنا
أنابيب الغاز الكربون ستيل على الغالب تكون ASTM A106 وبالعودة الى ASTM A106 نلاحظ وجود ثلاثة GRADES وهي A106 GRADE A,GRADE B,GRADE C وكل منها يحوي على نسبة كربون ومنغانيز مختلفة عن الاخر حيث تتراوح من 0.25 الى 0.35 وبالتالي يكون اجهاد الشد لغريد C اكبر من B ولغريد B اعلى من A
اما بالنسبة ل PIPE SCH يمكنني ان أقول لك ان مجال PIPE SCH يعبر عن الضغوط التي يتحملها ال PIPE حيث انه بارتفاع الـSCH عند نفس القطر تزداد السماكة ويزداد معدل الضغط الذي يمكن أن يعمل عنده الـPIPE
اتمنى لك الفائدة ولا تتردد بالسؤال


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

ماهو الفرق بين Pipe Grade و Pipe schedule 

اولا لا يجوز المقارنة بين الاثنين 
Pipe schedule عبارة عن مصطلح علمى يتم استخدامة لمعرفة سمك الخط pipe thickness 
وذلك عن طريق جدول كلاتى
اذا كان Pipe schedule 40 وقطرة 5" انش
فبالدخول على الجدول تجد السمك 5 mm

وهذا الجدول لتجرب ما قيل
http://www.zshare.net/download/136222670dd6ecb0/

ام الPipe Grade 
فليس لها اى معنى هل تعرف لماذا
لان عند تصميم خطوط نقل البترول الخام يتم اختيار المادة التى سوف يصنع منها هذة الخطوط فمثلا
خطوط حديد 
او ستانلس ستيل
او اى نوع اخر
فمثلا 
API 5L Grade B هو عبارة عن جملة كاملة لا يجوز تجزءتها وهى تعنى حديد بمواصفات معينة طبقا لمتطلبات التصميم


----------



## ali_sgc (15 يونيو 2008)

اسف يا صديقي على مايبدو انك بحاجة لكورس كامل بالانابيب وتصنيفاتها
من قال لك أنASTM A106 Gr.B جملة واحدة لا يمكنني ان اقول ASTM A106Gr.Aاو ASTM A106 Gr.C
ارجع الىastm a106,astm 333 وعندها ستعرف معنى كلامي ولا تكن متسرعا في اجابتك ,,


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز على ان على ثقة من معلوماتى 
وعلى ما يبدو انك لم تفهم المقصود من الجلة السابقة وهى
API 5L Grade B هو عبارة عن جملة كاملة لا يجوز تجزءتها وهى تعنى حديد بمواصفات معينة طبقا لمتطلبات التصميم
اى ان Grade B كجملة ليس لها معنى وحدها
ولاكن لابد ان تكتب كاملة اى API 5L Grade B
وبذلك يكون معناها ان نوع المادة المصنوع منها هو API 5L برتبةاو درجة B
وكلامك غير مفهوم لان
astm a106,astm 333 هذة المسميات عبارة عن انواع للحديد وليست مراجع او كتب ليتم الرجوح اليها
وهيا مصنفة طبقا لكود ال ASTM CODE

اتمنى ان اكون استطعت توصيل المعلومة بشكل صحيح

وشكرا


----------



## fpm (19 يونيو 2008)

thx for your informations


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (22 يوليو 2008)

Pipe schedual is reference for Diameter and pipe thickness and the grade is a reference for the type of pipe material and physical properties
thank you


----------



## سدير عدنان (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملاحظات القيمة اظن ان المهندس علي كلامه واضح ومشكور


----------



## ابن الكثبان (30 أبريل 2009)

انا عضو جديد ،مهندس في مجال النقل بالانابيب استفد ت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات واشكر المهندس علي لتوضيحه المميز.


----------



## LIALY (6 مايو 2009)

فعلا موضوع مفيد اشكركم


----------



## amr el nafrawy (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا محتاج الكورس في الانابيب


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (22 أغسطس 2009)

*pipes size and schedule*

Pipe Size​ 
Initially a system known as 
_iron pipe size _(IPS) was established to designate the​ 
pipe size. The size represented the approximate inside diameter of the pipe in

inches. An IPS 6 pipe is one whose inside diameter is approximately 6 inches (in).
Users started to call the pipe as 2-in, 4-in, 6-in pipe and so on. To begin, each pipe
size was produced to have one thickness, which later was termed as ​​




_standard _(STD)​ 
or ​ 

_standard weight _(STD.WT.). The outside diameter of the pipe was standardized.​ 
As the industrial requirements demanded the handling of higher-pressure fluids,

pipes were produced having thicker walls, which came to be known as ​




_extra strong_​ 
(XS) or ​ 

_extra heavy _(XH). The higher pressure requirements increased further,​ 
requiring thicker wall pipes. Accordingly, pipes were manufactured with ​ 

_double_​ 
_extra strong _​ 

(XXS) or _double extra heavy _(XXH) walls while the standardized​ 
outside diameters are unchanged.

With the development of stronger and corrosion-resistant piping materials, the
need for thinner wall pipe resulted in a new method of specifying pipe size and
wall thickness. The designation known as ​​




_nominal pipe size _(NPS) replaced IPS,​ 
and the term ​ 

_schedule _(SCH) was invented to specify the nominal wall thickness​ 
of pipe.​

_Nominal pipe size _​



(NPS) is a dimensionless designator of pipe size. It indicates​ 
standard pipe size when followed by the specific size designation number without

an inch symbol. For example, NPS 2 indicates a pipe whose outside diameter is
2.375 in. The NPS 12 and smaller pipe has outside diameter greater than the size
designator (say, 2, 4, 6, . . .). However, the outside diameter of NPS 14 and larger
pipe is the same as the size designator in inches. For example, NPS 14 pipe has an
outside diameter equal to 14 in. The inside diameter will depend upon the pipe
wall thickness specified by the schedule number. Refer to ASME B36.10M or
ASME B36.19M. Refer to App. E2 or E2M.​​
_Diameter nominal _​



(DN) is also a dimensionless designator of pipe size in the​ 
metric unit system, developed by the International Standards Organization (ISO).

It indicates standard pipe size when followed by the specific size designation number
​​
INTRODUCTION TO PIPING ​



A.5​ 
TABLE A1.1 ​ 

Pipe Size Designators: NPS and DN_Notes:_

1. For sizes larger than NPS 80, determine the DN equivalent by multiplying NPS size designation number
by 25.
without a millimeter symbol. For example, DN 50 is the equivalent designation of
NPS 2. Refer to Table A1.1 for NPS and DN pipe size equivalents.
Pipe Wall Thickness
_Schedule _​



is expressed in numbers (5, 5S, 10, 10S, 20, 20S, 30, 40, 40S, 60, 80, 80S,​ 
100, 120, 140, 160). A schedule number indicates the approximate value of the

expression 1000 ​




_P/S, _where _P _is the service pressure and _S _is the allowable stress,​ 
both expressed in pounds per square inch (psi). The higher the schedule number,

the thicker the pipe is. The outside diameter of each pipe size is standardized.
Therefore, a particular nominal pipe size will have a different inside diameter
depending upon the schedule number specified.
Note that the original pipe wall thickness designations of STD, XS, and XXS
have been retained; however, they correspond to a certain schedule number depending
upon the nominal pipe size. The nominal wall thickness of NPS 10 and
smaller schedule 40 pipe is same as that of STD.WT. pipe. Also, NPS 8 and smaller
schedule 80 pipe has the same wall thickness as XS pipe.
The schedule numbers followed by the letter S are per ASME B36.19M, and
they are primarily intended for use with stainless steel pipe. The pipe wall thickness
specified by a schedule number followed by the letter S may or may not be the
same as that specified by a schedule number without the letter S. Refer to ASME
B36.19M and ASME B36.10M.​​






ASMEB36.19M does not cover all pipe sizes. Therefore, the dimensional requirements​
of ASME B36.10M apply to stainless steel pipe of the sizes and schedules
not covered by ASME B36.19M.​_PIPING CLASSIFICATION_
It is usual industry practice to classify the pipe in accordance with the pressuretemperature
rating system used for classifying flanges. However, it is not essential
A.6 ​



PIPING FUNDAMENTALS​ 
TABLE A1.2 ​ 

Piping Class Ratings Based on ASME B16.5 and Corresponding PN​ 
Designators

Class 150 300 400 600 900 1500 2500
PN 20 50 68 110 150 260 420​​
_Notes:_
1. Pressure-temperature ratings of different classes vary with the temperature and the material of construction.
2 For pressure-temperature ratings, refer to tables in ASME B16.5, or ASME B16.34.
that piping be classified as Class 150, 300, 400, 600, 900, 1500, and 2500. ​



_The piping_​ 
_rating must be go_​ 

_verned by the pressure-temperature rating of the weakest pressurecontaining_​ 
_item in the piping. _​ 

The weakest item in a piping system may be a fitting​ 
made of weaker material or rated lower due to design and other considerations.

Table A1.2 lists the standard pipe class ratings based on ASME B16.5 along with
corresponding ​​




_pression nominal _(PN) rating designators. _Pression nominal _is the​ 
French equivalent of pressure nominal.

In addition, the piping may be classified by class ratings covered by other ASME
standards, such as ASME B16.1, B16.3, B16.24, and B16.42. A piping system may
be rated for a unique set of pressures and temperatures not covered by any standard.​​
_Pression nominal _​



(PN) is the rating designator followed by a designation number,​ 
which indicates the approximate pressure rating in ​ 

_bars. _The bar is the unit of​ 
pressure, and 1 bar is equal to 14.5 psi or 100 kilopascals (kPa). Table A1.2 provides

a cross-reference of the ASME class ratings to PN rating designators. It is evident
that the PN ratings do not provide a proportional relationship between different
PN numbers, whereas the class numbers do. Therefore, it is recommended that
class numbers be used to designate the ratings. Refer to Chap. B2 for a more
detailed discussion of class rating of piping systems.​​
_OTHER PIPE RATINGS_
Manufacturer’s Rating
Based upon a unique or proprietary design of a pipe, fitting, or joint, the manufacturer
may assign a pressure-temperature rating that may form the design basis for
the piping system. Examples include Victaulic couplings and the Pressfit system
discussed in Chap. A9.
In no case shall the manufacturer’s rating be exceeded. In addition, the manufacturer
may impose limitations which must be adhered to.
NFPA Ratings
The piping systems within the jurisdiction of the National Fire Protection Association
(NFPA) requirements are required to be designed and tested to certain required
pressures. These systems are usually rated for 175 psi (1207.5 kPa), 200 psi ( ​


kPa), or as specified.​


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (22 أغسطس 2009)

*Grade of steel--classification of steels*

_CLASSIFICATION OF STEELS_
There are literally hundreds of wrought grades of steel that range in composition
with the variation of the many major and minor alloying elements. The simplest
of these classes is known as plain carbon steel, with carbon varying between approximately
and 1.0 weight percent.Within this broad range fall three general groups
according to carbon *******; they are defined as follows:​

 1- 
​Low carbon steels—0.05 to 0.25 percent carbon

2. ​

​Medium carbon steels—0.25 to 0.50 percent carbon

3. ​

​High carbon steels—0.50 percent and greater carbon ​
Alloy steels are generally considered to be steels to which one or more alloying

elements, other than carbon, have been added to give them special properties that
are different than those of straight carbon steels. From the standpoint of composition,
steel is considered to be an alloy steel when amounts of manganese, silicon,
or copper exceed the maximum limits for the carbon steels, or when purposeful
addition of minimum quantities of other alloying elements are added. These could
be chromium, molybdenum, nickel, copper, cobalt, niobium, vanadium, or others.
The next higher class of alloyed steel useful to the piping industry is ferritic and
martensitic stainless steels. These are steels alloyed with chromium *******s above
about 12 percent. Because of the chromium, these materials possess good corrosion
resistance. They retain a ferritic (BCC) crystal structure, allowing the grades to be
hardened by heat treatment.
When sufficient nickel is added to iron-chromium alloys, an austenitic (FCC)
structure is retained at room temperature. Austenitic stainless steels possess an
excellent combination of strength, ductility, and corrosion resistance. These steels
cannot be hardened by quenching, since the austenite does not transform to martensite.
A stronger type of stainless steel has been developed which takes advantage of
precipitation reactions within the metal matrix made possible by addition of elements
such as aluminum, titanium, copper, and nitrogen. These materials are referred
to as precipitation—hardenable stainless steels. Both martensitic and austenitic
stainless steels can be enhanced in this manner.
As annealed, these materials are soft and readily formed. When fully hardened,
through aging heat treatments, they attain their full strength potential.​​
​_STEEL HEAT-_​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (28 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
أن الفرق بين كلمة grade وكلمة schedule هي كما يلي
grade تتحدث عن التركيب الكيمياوي والموصفات الميكانيكية مثل الاستطاله والمتانة والصلادة والصلابة وغيرها وهي لها علاقة بمكونات المادة ونسب خلط العناصر فيها مثل الكربون والمنغنيز والكبريت وغيرها وكل نسبة معينة تعطي مواصفات محددة للماسورة وللحديد مثلا نقول grade a , grade b . grade c ,وهو مختلف من حيث قوة الشد وغيرها من المواصفات الميكانيكية والكيماوية
أما بالنسبة الى schedule فهي تمثل سمك جدار الماسورة وهي محسوبة عن طريق علاقة الضغط الداخلي المسلط مع قطر الماسورة وقوة الشد وعوامل اخرى وممكن عن طريق معادلة حساب سمك جدار الماسورة ممكن أن نحصل على القطر اللازم للضغط المطلوب .
أرجوا أن تكون الصورة قد أصبحت واضحة والسلام


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اود ان اؤيد الاخوان في اجاباتهم حول Grade & sch وبما ان هذا الموضوع كبير جدا فسوف اقدم لكم بين فترة واخرى معلومات مهمة عن الانابيب واليوم سف اعطيكم برنامجpipe data pro8 مع الكراك وفي المرة المقبلة سوف اعطيكم نموذج عن sch وشكرا


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اخي العزيز التكرم بإفادتي وارسال الجدول الموضح فيه العلاقة بين الضغط وسمك جدار الماسور
بحيث لو اعرف الضغط يمكن معرفة السمك عن طريق الجدول ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف أكون عضوا في الملتقي الهندسي


----------



## samy gomaa (13 أكتوبر 2009)

standard weight .douple-extra strog weight and extra-strong weight.schedule mentions to

schedule: mentions to Grade mentions to the wall thickness ,weight,,inside diameter and minimum test pressure with relative tonominal outside diameter


----------



## اصداعي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*اي حد عنده كتاب قيم عن DN standard*

لو تكرمتم اعزاي المشاركين بهذا المنتدى القيم اي حد عند معلومات او كتب للـــ standard الالماني DN فانا في امس الحاجه له لما تقتضية طبيعة عملي وشاكر لكم ححسن تعاونكم ..


----------



## وسام السلمان (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الزميل علي طالب أشكر مساهمتك الفاعلة بالرغم من عدم قناعتي بدقة معلوماتك


----------



## thanaa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
سأحاول شرح الأمور بكل بساطة
الgrade يعطي خواص المادة أي التركيب الكيميائي أما schedule فيعطي سماكة الأنبوب تبعا للقطر الداخلي للأنبوب أو القطر الخارجي
و هناك جدول يعطيك هذه القمة
و هناك أيضا ال class و يعطي المادة التي يتم نقلها ضمن الأنبوب
أما الrating فيشمل الصمامات و الفلنجات و ما إلى ذلك


----------



## said said (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks Mr ali-sgc for your good answer but you can add to your answer that pipe schedule is a symbole done by ASTM engineers to define the thiknes of the pipe for each diametre


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (21 يناير 2010)

الفرق بين ال Grade و ال Shd ال Grade يعبر عن الضغط SMYS بالنسبه للانبوب المختار مثلا Grade 42 هذا يعني ان ال Strength بالنسبه للانبوب هي 42000 Psi اما ال SHD يعبر عن سماكة المعدن


----------



## فؤاد السندي (1 أبريل 2010)

*Dear Sir,*

*Grade A or B it means that the designation used to indicate minimum yield and tensile strength of steel in seamless and welded pipes.*​


*Schedule Numbers: it means that ANSI numbers assigned to pipe to designate wall thickness.*


*For example: pipe 4 inch,Sh80 means that the pipe wall thickness equal to 14.98mm or 0.337 inch (please find attached schedule for same)*​


​


----------



## jathmi2 (13 يناير 2011)

بخصوص Schedule Numbers: it means that ANSI numbers assigned to pipe to designate wall thickness.
صحيح زي ما قالو لك الشباب الله يجزاهم خير 


اما بخصوص القريد متأكد منه ويوم الاثنين اذا الله احيانا سأوافيك بالمزيد لان عندي كتاب يتكلمـ عنها ولكن حاليا بعيدعن متناولي 

API standard E-75 ,X-95,G-105,S-135 steel grades

بخصوص الاحرف E -X-G-S كل شي منها له خصائص معينه من حيث قوة التحميل وقوة الشد . 
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الgrad موضوع له علاقة بالمعادن وعادة لكل معدن اكثرمن grad مثلا انابيب الصلب الكربوني C.S نوع A106 هناك grad A و grad B الاول اقل كلفة ويستخدم في درجات الحرارة المعتدلة والثاني للحرارات العالية وهكذا 
اما Sch فهو المواصفة التصميمية لتحمل المنضومة فاذا اختير مثلا Sch40 لمننظومة معينة تستطيع الذهاب الى الجداول وايجاد اسماك الانابيب المراد استخدامها كل حسب قطرة ويختلف هذا السمك احيانا لنفس الجدم اذا تغير المعدن من C.S الى SS


----------



## محمد المناخلي (14 يناير 2011)

pipe grade mean specified minimum yeild strength of pipe material but pipe schedule mean pipe eall thickness


----------



## محمد المناخلي (14 يناير 2011)

*pipe grade mean specified minimum yeild strength of pipe material but pipe schedule mean pipe wall thickness*​


----------



## bakeraf (3 مايو 2011)

ششششششششكككككككككككرررررررررررا


----------

